
Show HN: Just Get Me Food - loeber
https://www.justgetmefood.com
======
jaysonelliot
This is a pretty neat hackathon idea, but as an actual business, I'm afraid it
falls into the vanishingly large set of services aimed entirely at well-paid
young urbanites who haven't matured into basic life skills yet.

We've probably seen enough startups aimed at people who don't want to cook, do
laundry, shop for clothes, manage their budgets, go grocery shopping, or other
life skills that everyone has to learn after you leave home.

It's a nice alternative interface to Yelp. As a business, though, I'd look for
a bigger problem to solve.

~~~
dcposch
Specialization and comparative advantage are fundamental to human progress.

Not that long ago, most ppl on Earth grew their own food. Now, only a few
percent farm and the rest buy it from them.

Why is it better for 100 people to each do their own laundry, vs paying a shop
that does it efficiently, in bulk?

> well-paid young urbanites who haven't matured into basic life skills yet

> life skills that everyone has to learn after you leave home

This is condescending. People make different choices with their time and money
and that's fine.

> It's a nice alternative interface to Yelp. As a business, though, I'd look
> for a bigger problem to solve.

This is the Middlebrow Dismissal, my least favorite pattern on HN.

Local search is a totally reasonable challenge, and Just Get Me Food is a nice
prototype. What bigger problem are you solving?

~~~
CompelTechnic
I disagree with your premise that specialization is much more efficient. In
many cases, it is, but in the sort of services that have historically been in-
sourced to the domestic sphere, it isn't. Once you account for capital
investment, labor, overhead, profit margin, taxes paid by the customer, and
taxes paid by the business, services such as these are priced high enough to
be luxuries. If they were efficient, the price would be so low that they would
be considered commodities, and they would be the default choice for most
families just from a pragmatic perspective.

Keeping a cow for milk is not usually economical, and that is why most people
dont do that. Doing your own laundry, cooking, and cleaning are economical.
Some things are more marginal- tasks such as doing your own car maintenance
and taxes require enough investment of tools and skills that many people
should not do them themselves, but many people should, too.

The special case where it is in your best interest to outsource everything
other than your own career best applies to people that have a high income, are
very busy, and can easily adjust their working hours per week. These folks are
relatively rare.

Cost is king.

------
loeber
Hi Everyone! Thanks for the overwhelming interest -- I've hit all my daily API
limits. I'll try to get those raised, and JustGetMeFood should be up and
running for you tomorrow :)

Please follow
[https://twitter.com/_justgetmefood](https://twitter.com/_justgetmefood) for
updates.

~~~
ivanech
Congratulations! I'm looking forward to trying it out tomorrow

~~~
loeber
API limits are reset -- up again! :)

------
CJefferson
While this is a lovely idea, obviously the dataset is limited to not include
things near me -- there are four open bars within 20 minutes walking distance.

While the minimalism is lovely, a link which provided a little more
information, particularly on where the data is coming from, would be nice.

~~~
loeber
Thank you! There is a "Read more on Yelp" link under the pictures for any
restaurant, over to the right. I can make it more apparent.

------
zatkin
The name of the app implies a more impulsive decision, which means less
friction on the search filtering would be ideal. Removing the distance filter
and showing results which include the walking distance would take me directly
to results.

There's a cafe about two blocks away that I go to on the weekends and I swear
it doesn't feel like a six minute walk, but the fact that I didn't see this
location show up on the results for three minutes was disappointing.

------
3stripe
Could default to “Hangry” mode and just show you a map of places to get food
inside X minutes, including average wait time once there. No buttons.

------
mscasts
> Something went wrong!

Stockholm, Sweden. I guess nothing outside SF works? :P

~~~
loeber
It uses Yelp's API under the hood. Is Yelp active in Stockholm? I'll go
through the error messages and see what's up.

------
talltimtom
Brilliant. Simply brilliant. Next time my girlfriend goes into “I don’t know
what I want, no not that, or that, or that”-mode, I can just hand her this app
and let her sort it out herself.

------
lucb1e
I like the idea, except that you can't override the location selection. It
determined my location to be 80km away from where I really am, basically
geoip. No idea what my browser based that on, but there seems no way to
override this in your website (and I always prefer to override it, even if it
would have worked, because it probably triggers sending WiFi MAC addresses to
google).

~~~
loeber
This is a little tricky. I don't use GeoIP, but request a location from your
browser.

Location selection on mobile is generally pretty good, but it's very spotty
from desktops. If the website can't get your location at all (i.e. if your
browser refuses to share it), then you get to input it manually. Maybe I'll
add a subtle option to always be able to access that dialog, to override the
default geolocation.

~~~
lucb1e
Oh I didn't think denying would work, since it kept 'loading' (waiting for me)
instead of showing an alternative right away. For most sites, that means it
won't work. Perhaps show the alternative input at the same time as requesting
it from the browser? Something like:

    
    
            Requesting location from your browser...
            <hr color=grey margin-top,bottom=50px>
            Or input your location manually:
            [               ] [OK]
    

If the user hits deny, the form text could change to what it says now.

Anyway, cool site :)

------
tptacek
This finds 4 restaurants at $ within 20 miles of Chicago and Austin in
Chicago; the circle with that radius covers almost the entire city of Chicago.
I'm guessing this is optimized for SFBA; I'd recommend telling people it's not
ready in other places yet.

~~~
loeber
It's a 20 minute walking distance (i.e. about a mile), not a 20 mile distance.

~~~
tptacek
Yikes, I stand corrected. But it's also missing basically every restaurant on
North Avenue and most of Oak Park.

~~~
loeber
I'm using Yelp's data under the hood, so that's surprising. Please confirm
that those restaurants are currently open -- it's possible that I need to
expand my queries.

~~~
shawn
I think it's user error. The app's first recommendation for "I don't care,
just give me cheap food" was a place I had no idea existed. It happens to be
on North Avenue. [https://www.yelp.com/biz/forastero-restaurant-
chicago?adjust...](https://www.yelp.com/biz/forastero-restaurant-
chicago?adjust_creative=G1EQySgLTrqgtywHmyI1mQ&utm_campaign=yelp_api_v3&utm_medium=api_v3_business_lookup&utm_source=G1EQySgLTrqgtywHmyI1mQ)

This is an awesome app. I suspect there are a lot of happy users, but no one's
saying anything because we're too busy visiting all the great places your app
helped us discover. :)

~~~
tptacek
I wonder if it's a location API thing; I can't tell where it thinks I am (and
it's down now so I can't repeat the experiment.)

------
banisingh
USEFUL (!!!). Will definitely use the next time I can't decide on where to eat

------
aioprisan
Looks like 500 errors on posts to [https://justgetmefood.com/api/get-
suggestions](https://justgetmefood.com/api/get-suggestions), may have hit Yelp
API limits already?

~~~
loeber
Should be working now -- there was a hanging database transaction. I've had to
do a bit of live debugging.

------
gurgeous
Also see 9forks - [https://9forks.com](https://9forks.com) (Austin, Houston,
Portland, Seattle). Just a quick side project, but maybe we'll pick it up
again someday.

------
eatitraw
Unfortunately, it didn't work for my city.

The idea reminds me of "WHERE THE FUCK SHOULD I GO TO EAT?"(
[https://wtfsigte.com/](https://wtfsigte.com/))

------
theparanoid
Doesn't work in a Sacramento suburb. Tried cafes and restaurants.

------
CaptainJustin
Cool idea. I've seen more than a few things work based on the questions they
ask and how well they present the results. Consider using design thinking for
this space.

------
furgooswft13
Had no idea San Francisco was in walking distance from my location. Guess I'm
the Flash (I'm literally on the opposite side of the country)

------
DennisAleynikov
This is just a proxy for yelp API, same thing can be accomplished by opening
their app and selecting the first thing you see. My friend and I made almost
identical app with their api at CalHacks and it had the same options and app
flow and returned one restaurant at random. You could also say no and it would
give you another random restaurant.

Quite low useability in the long run considering there's no unique dataset
here and the app is trivial to build in a day.

~~~
spike021
This is a pretty low quality comment.

What's wrong with someone experimenting with something? Many projects start
small and after some iterations become much more useful.

But instead let's harp on how simple/basic it is and how easy it is to make.
\s

------
CamelCaseName
Something went wrong?

------
whatsstolat
Works in Sydney. Ty will try it for real soon

------
ljw1001
How do you plan to compete with my mom?

------
k__
"Something went wrong!"

------
cjhanks
"Something went wrong!"

